# Баян 'Тула-302 '



## accompanist7 (11 Мар 2017)

Помогите,пожалуйста,советом.Баян Тула-302.Пришло время переклеить поролон на клапанах.Для этого надо снять рычаги с правой деки,чтоб переклеить и в ломаной деке.И вот тут  начинается проблема.Как правильно снимать эти рычаги?Я думаю,сначала снять с каждого рычага пружыну,а потом откручивать 8 болтиков и вынимать.Останется 3 ряд.Снять гриф и тогда уже снимать и третий ряд. Посоветуте.Может,кто уже этим занимался?


----------



## vev (11 Мар 2017)

Вы бы лучше на Мир баяна заглянули... Мастера в основном там тусуются


----------



## glory (11 Мар 2017)

Не надо снимать рычаги. Вообще. 
Надо снять крышку ломаной деки. Если баян не ремонтировался она залита ПВА. Так что придётся повозиться..
Затем с рычагов снимаются клапана, клеются новые подушки и все собираем в обратном порядке.. Нужен будет пинцет, тонкогубцы, разные кремповки..


----------



## accompanist7 (11 Мар 2017)

glory писал:


> Не надо снимать рычаги. Вообще.
> Надо снять крышку ломаной деки. Если баян не ремонтировался она залита ПВА. Так что придётся повозиться..
> Затем с рычагов снимаются клапана, клеются новые подушки и все собираем в обратном порядке.. Нужен будет пинцет, тонкогубцы, разные кремповки..


----------



## accompanist7 (11 Мар 2017)

Спасибо за совет,glory.Будем приступать,хотя немного страшновато.


----------

